
Elvis and other null-safe operators in Java - doyouevensunbro
https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/7s9kbk/elvis_and_other_nullsafe_operators_in_java/
======
doyouevensunbro
Discussion I started over at Reddit. Wondering what Hacker News thought about
null-safe operators like the Elvis operator in Java.

